# Removing rotors



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have DBA 4000XS rotors and Hawk HPS pads on my 04. I took the front off. It was a real PITA. I used a ton of PB Blaster, screws for the threaded part in the hat of the rotor and a hammer. The popped off afte some struggle.

I looked at the rears and there is a rubber circle thing in the rotor. I've heard that the Corvette uses a drum inside the rear rotor for the eBrake. Before I go banging on this rotor and brake something, is there anything I need to know??


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe these cars have the drum as well. I think all the 4 wheel discs are like that with GM now.


----------

